# Posole Verde - Green Pork & Hominy Stew



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2013)

*Pork & Tomatillo Posole*

4 pounds bone-in pork butt or shoulder, trimmed of fat and cut into 3-4 large pieces
Coarse salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup canola or corn oil
2 yellow onions, diced
1 1/2 pounds tomatillos, husked, cored and chopped
4 jalapenos, stemmed, seeded and minced
4 garlic cloves, peeled and minced
1 tablespoon dried oregano (preferably Mexican)
8 cups chicken stock
2 cans yellow or white hominy, undrained
1 bunch cilantro, chopped

_My Favorite Garnishes_
    2 limes, cut into wedges
    2 avocadoes, cut into slices
    Fried tortilla strips

_Traditional Garnishes_
    1/4 small head green cabbage, thinly sliced
    1/2 small red onion, finely diced
    10 radishes, trimmed and thinly sliced
    2 limes, cut into wedges

Heat the oil in a large (at least 5.5 quarts) heavy-bottomed pot over medium-high heat. Sprinkle one side of the pork pieces with salt and pepper and add, seasoned side down, to the pot. Brown pork on both sides, making sure to get them nice and golden brown. Season the second side, turn browned side up, and continue browning. Don’t crowd the pot or the meat will steam, not brown. You may need to do this in batches. When done, remove pork to a medium bowl and set aside.

Add the onions and a large pinch of salt to the pot. Saute for about five minutes, scraping up the browned bits on the bottom of the pot. Add the tomatillos, jalapenos, garlic and oregano and continue to cook for another few minutes to soften the vegetables.

Add the reserved pork, any accumulated pork juices and chicken stock to the pot. Cover it, turn the heat to high and bring to a boil. Remove the lid, turn the heat to low and simmer until the pork is tender and starting to fall apart, 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Add the hominy for the last half hour.

Use a slotted spoon or spider to remove the pork from the pot and place it in a medium bowl. Use two forks to pull the meat into large shreds. Return the pork to the pot and simmer for five minutes to reheat the meat.

Stir in the cilantro and taste. Add salt and pepper if necessary. Ladle the soup into bowls and serve with the garnishes. I like to serve this with cheese quesadillas also.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yum, Yum, Yum...copied and pasted.  Thanks, GG!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow.  That looks so good, GG!  C&P.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm about to start the posole (I need some leftovers to send with the DH when he gets in from FL late-late-late Tuesday night). I have salsa verde that I made, so think I'll make mine green, too. I'll let you know how it turns out. I had to soak the hominy for 48 hours and cook it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2013)

Change of plans--jar of what I thought was salsa verde is b&b pickles. I don't have time to run out to the farm and get some salsa verde. And, deep-freezer diving did not turn up any frozen tomatillos (mind you, I quit 1/2 down--my hands were freezing). So it will be red. Next time.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 9, 2013)

Very similar to how I make green chili stew. I use pablanos to keep things mild. Although, I have found some that were on the very spicy side. For me I use potatoes and Karen gets the hominy.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Change of plans--jar of what I thought was salsa verde is b&b pickles. I don't have time to run out to the farm and get some salsa verde. And, deep-freezer diving did not turn up any frozen tomatillos (mind you, I quit 1/2 down--my hands were freezing). So it will be red. Next time.


You're supposed to wear oven mitts for serious freezer searching.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful recipe and picture GG! 
Mine is much the same and really delicious, although I use canned green enchilada sauce if I can't get fresh tomatillos. I really think that *Mexican oregano *is mandatory for true authentic flavor in any Mexican cooking.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 10, 2013)

I've seen recipes where they say to sub dry epazote if you can't get the oregano. Of course, the epazote is probably harder to come by.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks, Kayelle. I agree, having authentic ingredients, if you can get them, makes all the difference. I've used frozen homemade tomatillo salsa as well, when I'm too lazy to cut up all these veggies. Actually, sometimes I cut up the veggies the day before I make the posole.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2013)

I found this piece about the differences in oregano that could be helpful. Oregano: Mediterranean and Mexican What's the Difference? | The Kitchn

I'm lucky to have Mexican oregano and other spices for Mexican cooking readily available locally, but for those who don't, it's really worthwhile to get it online if necessary. It makes a world of difference.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 10, 2013)

CraigC said:


> I've seen recipes where they say to sub dry epazote if you can't get the oregano. Of course, the epazote is probably harder to come by.


I add a head of roasted garlic to mine. I got the epazote from The Spice House. I certainly can't find it here. And, I've yet to find the Mexican oregano.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 10, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I add a head of roasted garlic to mine. I got the epazote from The Spice House. I certainly can't find it here. And, I've yet to find the Mexican oregano.



You can probably find it in MN. Latin grocery stores seem to pop up wherever there is a significant number of immigrants. We have two that I know of. I saw one on the Eastern Shore of Maryland and my cousin says there are lots of Mexicans working in Traverse City, MI. They seem to have found homes everywhere 

You can also get it at Penzey's: Mexican Oregano


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 10, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> You can probably find it in MN. Latin grocery stores seem to pop up wherever there is a significant number of immigrants. We have two that I know of. I saw one on the Eastern Shore of Maryland and my cousin says there are lots of Mexicans working in Traverse City, MI. They seem to have found homes everywhere
> 
> You can also get it at Penzey's: Mexican Oregano


Not in the wee-dinky town where my folks live and I avoid the Cities if I can...I am only driving around the TC this time because I have to p/up my mom and am coming from STL.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 23, 2022)

How big are those cans of hominy? I found hominy is available at a local supermarket (Super C) with a good ethnic section. The cans are Goya Pozole White Hominy, 822 grams. There might be a Mexican store in my area, but it's easier to get stuff delivered from supermarkets.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 23, 2022)

Those large cans are 30 oz, which is about equivalent to 822 g.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 23, 2022)

I think the cans of hominy have been resized to 28 ounces


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 23, 2022)

I can usually find epazote at a Mexican produce market. I use it when someone complains that cilantro tastes like soap. No soap taste in epazote. It tastes like kerosine!


----------

